#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Resizing Multiple Pics in Word

## roondog

Hi there,

every day i work with word (in construction industry) - creating reports with text, graphics and digital images.

Each report can have up to 150+ digital images.

My reports are formatted so that each digital image is 6.5cm (final size).

My question is that to get to this point - i either copy and paste from the file that has the photographs, or file - insert - picture

when the image "inserts" it is massive - and i then have to resize it down to 6.5cm - either individually or i put all the images in - then go to the first one -- resize and then hit f4 all the way through.

I am sure there must be a way to "tell" word that each image i put into it is to go in at 6.5cm automatically?

additional info:

we have a couple of differant O/S in diff offices in case its a different step by step for each:

Office 7 / word 2010
XP SP3 / word 2010

and we have to save the word formats in 97-2003 so our clients can read them.

can anyone help ! - please - it might not seem like a big deal - but i am working with hundreds of images each week - and that equals hundreds of key strokes which equals a lot of time!

i will be extremely extremely grateful for any / all help.

thanking you all in advance

Graham

----------


## Andy Pope

Have you thought of processing your images prior to importing into the documents.

This free software has the ability to batch convert images.
http://www.irfanview.net/

----------


## teylyn

> Have you thought of processing your images prior to importing into the documents.



... which would also greatly reduce the ensuing file size of the Word document. If you insert a 1MB image and scale it to 10% of its original size, it will still clock up 1MB of space within the Word doc. If you scale it down to 10% with an image processing tool, and import it into Word, you'll only use 10% of the original file size (or thereabouts).

----------


## marcusedu

> Have you thought of processing your images prior to importing into the documents.
> 
> This free software has the ability to batch convert images.
> http://www.irfanview.net/



Thank you for sharing that! Creating reports with lots of images has been a nightmare since we also use my friend's DSLR (meaning huge image files). Sometimes my netbook just slows down just putting images into word. I'm taking a college degree online and this Irfanview just makes it easier lol.

----------


## roondog

Hi All,

Andy - your a legend!! Thankyou so so much for the irfanview shout - donloaded today and after bt of trial and error have it up and running and sorting my images out perfectly.

saving me hours of manual dull boring processing!

thanks again

Graham

----------

